# This Could Save Your Life....



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well this was an email that said to send to someone care about so I figured why not all my Gopit girls....

Because of recent abductions
In daylight hours, refresh yourself
of these things to do
in an emergency situation...
This is for you,
and for you to share
with your wife,
your children,
everyone you know.
After reading these 9 crucial tips,
forward them to someone you care
about.It never hurts to be careful
in this crazy world we live in. 

1. Tip from Tae Kwon Do :
The elbow is the strongest point
on your body.
If you are close enough to use it, do!

2.. Learned this from a tourist
guide.
If a robber asks for your wallet and/or purse,
DO NOT HAND IT TO HIM.
Toss it away from you....
Chances are that he is more interested
in your wallet and/or purse than you,
and he will go for the wallet/purse.
RUN LIKE MAD IN THE OTHER DIRECTION!
3. If you are ever thrown into the trunk of a car,
kick out the back tail lights and stick your arm out the hole
and start waving like crazy..
The driver won't see you, but everybody else will.
This has saved lives.
4. Women have a tendency to get into their cars
after shopping, eating, working,
etc., and just sit
(doing their chequebook, or making
a list, etc.
DON'T DO THIS!)
The predator will be watching you, and this
is the perfect opportunity for him to get in
on the passenger side, put a gun to your head,
and tell you where to go.
AS SOON AS YOU GET INTO YOUR CAR ,
LOCK THE DOORS AND LEAVE.. 

If someone
is in the car
with a gun
to your head
DO NOT DRIVE OFF,
Repeat:
DO NOT DRIVE OFF!
Instead gun the engine
and speed into anything, wrecking the car.
Your Air Bag will save you.
If the person is in the back seat
they will get the worst of it .
As soon as the car crashes
bail out and run.
It is better than having them find your body
in a remote location.
B.) If you are parked next to a big

van,
enter your car from the passenger

door.
Most serial killers attack their

victims
by pulling them into their vans while the women
are attempting to get into their cars.
C.) Look at the car
parked on the driver's side of your vehicle,
and the passenger side... If a male is sitting alone
in the seat nearest your car, you may want to walk back
into the mall, or work, and get a
guard/policeman to walk you back out.
IT IS ALWAYS BETTER TO BE SAFE THAN SORRY 
6. ALWAYS take the elevator
instead of the stairs.
Stairwells are horrible places to be alone
and the perfect crime spot.
This is especially true at NIGHT!)
7. If the predator has a gun
and you are not under his control,
ALWAYS RUN!
The predator will only hit you (a running target)
4 in 100 times; and even then,
it most likely WILL NOT be a

vital organ.
RUN, Preferably in a zig -zag pattern!
8. As women, we are always trying
to be sympathetic:
STOP
It may get you raped, or killed.
Ted Bundy, the serial killer, was a good-looking,
well educated man, who ALWAYS played
on the sympathies of unsuspecting women.
He walked with a cane, or a limp, and

often
asked 'for help' into

his vehicle or with his vehicle,
which is when he abducted 

his next victim.
9. Another Safety Point:
Someone just told me that her friend heard
a crying baby on her porch the night before last,
and she called the police because it was late
and she thought it was weird.. The police told her
'Whatever you do, DO NOT
open the door..'
The lady then said that it sounded like the baby
had crawled near a window, and she was worried
that it would crawl to the street and get run over.
The policeman said, 'We already have a unit on the way,
whatever you do, DO NOT open the door.'
He told her that they think a serial killer
has a baby's cry recorded and uses it to coax
women out of their homes thinking that someone
dropped off a baby. He said they have

not verified it,
but have had several calls by women saying that
they hear baby's cries outside their doors
when they're home alone at night.
10. Water scam!
If you wake up in the middle

of the night to hear all your taps outside running or what you think is a

burst pipe, DO NOT GO OUT TO INVESTIGATE! These people turn on all your

outside taps full ball so that you will go out to investigate and

then attack.
Stay alert, keep safe, and look out for your neighbors!

The Crying Baby Theory was mentioned on
America 's Most Wanted when they profiled
the serial killer in Louisiana


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

good advice even though im not a chick...........


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Great advice. I know I always lock my doors when I get in my car if I'm out alone shopping!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I had a job that sent out the same email to all of us, saying the same holds true for work in retail. If someone sees a store that is near closing, and there are only a 2 people on duty and they are women, they might try to attack one or both, so I know that many people who work in retail will often lock the door after hours, while they finish up the last customer, but that prevents help from coming if you need it, and it makes the place seem like it was closed as usual, and people will not get suspicious. So anyone who works in retail, as tempting as it might be to lock up so no more stragglers can come in while you help the last customer 10 mins after closing, resist the urge, better to have to turn people away who come in, or end up helping them if its something quick than to wind up a rape victim.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah you never know when someone's tryin to jack you.. That's the good thing about having the right to carry a firearm hahaha


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

im pretty sure your heel is the strongest point of your body (i think i learned this in tae kwon do when i was young)but def harder to use.....if someone has a gun to your head its probably cocked and their finger is on the trigger which means in an accident it will probably go off if the car crashes....just a thought


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> im pretty sure your heel is the strongest point of your body (i think i learned this in tae kwon do when i was young)but def harder to use.....if someone has a gun to your head its probably cocked and their finger is on the trigger which means in an accident it will probably go off if the car crashes....just a thought


The problem with your heel is that it is covered with a shoe, and shock absorbing rubber, the elbow is often completely bare.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so glad to know the crying baby trick is from LOUISIANA!!! SEE WHY I HAVE SOME CRANKY DOGS???!!!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

in my apt where its freakin ghetto they used to have gates that u have to open with a card and now they leave the gates open because jackers hide behind the wall and when some1 opens their door/window to open the gate and thats when they come out and rob them...


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> The problem with your heel is that it is covered with a shoe, and shock absorbing rubber, the elbow is often completely bare.


good point....i have some seriously bony elbows.....u have to watch out when u play bball with me haha. I got my girlfriend a stun gun some mace and one of these things Black Cat Self Defense Key Chain Self Defense Key Chain . it drives me crazy because theyre always in the drawer next to the bed wtf


----------

